# WNBA Gets Its Spark



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> LOS ANGELES – The most marketable duo in women’s basketball locked eyes as if in a stare down.
> 
> Standing on opposite sides of their coach, Lisa Leslie and Candace Parker looked less like teammates than archrivals, as if the veteran star and the phenom already were vying for control of the Los Angeles Sparks, if not the entire WNBA.
> 
> ...


http://sports.yahoo.com/wnba/news;_ylt=AjrzDND1vG2Kda3Jzr1DSNY5nYcB?slug=jo-parkerleslie041408&prov=yhoo&type=lgns


----------



## Rids (Dec 5, 2006)

CP3 the women's version will be a great WNBA player.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

This WILL boost the WNBA's appeal...there are tons of guys out there who have a thing for Mrs. Williams..oops..i mean Ms. Parker...lol


----------

